# Fully Painted Warhammer Quest Boxed Set



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I did it! I finally got round to finishing this project. Back in 1994 this was one of the biggest boxsets you could buy from GW with an amazing number of models included. I was lucky enough to get this box set for a birthday when I was younger and I never completed painting all the models before giving it all away to a friend's younger brother when I was 16. A couple of years ago I was fortunate to trade some AOBR orks for this, so now having completed painting this box set I've realised a childhood dream of owning a fully paint quest boxset. 

Really happy (-:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome painting! I like the smoothness of the paints and how retro these models look  

+rep


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I still think the archer is one of GW's best models


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

heh wow the memories! Think of it this way, now you have a fully painted set that is light years beyond what you could have done back in 94 LOL well done man, I'd do anything to give that game a whirl again!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

That is cool. Excellent painting on all the models.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

:scratchhead: pfft didn't even do the arches....lazy. :wink: 
Just kidding dude these look really nice, i wish i had waited till now before i tried painting my WHQ box....i could have avoided a lot of red snotlings.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice + Rep


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I really love your stuff mate, the level of painting and sheer amount of models you churn out is inspirational.

Congrats on finishing the set!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I still think the archer is one of GW's best models


Not seen it until now, but I fully agree. It's... pretty sound tbh. Much better than pretty much all the pre 5th Fantasy ranges and post Warriors of Chaos out currently.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautifully painted models, +rep!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work gareth. The classics are classics for a reason. They look magnificent


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

Dudw, that is just like HERO QUEST!


----------



## Dillusion1979 (Jan 1, 2010)

Great to see! Rep for such a lovingly well treated bunch of models!


----------



## mixykym (Jun 27, 2009)

most excellent models,fantastic blends n skills.
you cant keep a good warhammer quest player down,its just too much damn fun :biggrin:


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

What is this warhammer quest?
And awesome models, top notch rep++


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Legendary boardgame that goes way beyond what Heroquest did.

Awesome job there; really a sight to behold.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

I am truly inspired by your painting skills! Very nicely painted models there  + rep!


----------

